# Wolves tips/pointers....



## AspiringWolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all, new to the hobby and the forum. 

I am quite keen on collecting space wolves and was wondering if buying 2 of the battle force sets would be a good starting point? What would I be advised to add to this to make a usable force, obviously im not a tourny player or anything, just for fun at local hobby club.

any advice much appreciated. Thanks! Wolfman


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

First i would recommend trying to get Rhino bodies...now for the money and the bits you get with it i would recommend buying razor backs, they only cost a little bit more. The next thing would be you need to get some missile launchers, since the Longfang can run 5 in squad and split fire(is Good stuff!!), and the Dev squad only comes with one..i recommend buying the bits online.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

as an avid space wolf player. there are multiple ways to play. The Space wolf battleforce is ok, but the fact it comes with a drop pod which is, unfortunitly, better suited to Vanilla space marines then Space wolves, since for some reason space wolves dont have the locator beacons. 

things that would be good for a wolf list to pick up:

Missile launchers and Melta guns from a bits site or the meltas from the GW site, for long fangs and your squads, since meltas are cheap and effective.

as Kastle said, Razorbacks are slightly more expensive then rhinos but Id pick them up since the kit can be used for normal rhinos aswell. I would, personally, buy 2 rhino kits though purely since you will almost always have 2 rhinos in any list you run unless your going heavily meched which is rare.

obvously you can get away with buying a bunch of the power armor kits. and I would pick up a rune priest, because for its points, a rune priest is one of the best cheap HQs in the game currently.


----------

